
Service Canary – Detect and alert on changes within your infrastructure - Fizzadar
https://servicecanary.com/
======
jtwaleson
We've been using etckeeper (/etc is a git repo so you can track changes) plus
an after-commit hook to post to a chatbot.

We alert on uncommitted changes after one hour via nagios and track authors
with GIT_COMMITTER_* env variables.

This is deployed to about 6000 machines. Works well.

------
daenney
Mmm, PyPi doesn't seem to want to surface this package at all when searching
for it through its web interface. I can't find anything actually named canaryd
when searching.

However, running a pip install does find it:

    
    
      Collecting canaryd
      Downloading canaryd-0.dev0.tar.gz
    

Unfortunately it fails to build on my system:

    
    
      Building wheels for collected packages: canaryd
      Running setup.py bdist_wheel for canaryd ... error
    

It seems the package is entirely empty and only declares a single dependency,
ipdb.

A hypothetical repository which could (will?) contain the code seems to live
here: [https://github.com/Oxygem/canaryd](https://github.com/Oxygem/canaryd).
It was set up 3 months ago but nothing since then.

According to GitHub they detect the license as MIT.

~~~
Fizzadar
The package on pypi is just a placeholder currently (although it should
install OK, I'll check that). We're working on the full client right now which
should be ready in the coming weeks :)

~~~
danudey
Why on earth would you post a website with a 'coming soon' email form _and
also_ broken instructions which interested people are presumably going to try
immediately?

Also, why upload a useless placeholder archive to PyPi in the first place?

------
davidu
This appear to be a hybrid IDS w/ some SIEM capability.

------
kapauldo
Is this like monit?

~~~
kkirsche
Sounds like it. Wouldn't mind a more full featured monit. Didn't have good
luck personally with Nagios

~~~
lwhalen
Check out Sensu.

------
mistermann
Is there anything like this that supports windows?

~~~
windowsworkstoo
OSSEC has an agent that works on Windows and with configuration can do this
stuff.

------
godisdad
Tripwire in the cloud?

------
jldugger
Oh, because on-call needs _more_ alerts... :3

